# New ESP Basses



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 12, 2012)

Anthrax bassist Frank Bello now also has ESP and LTD Signature Series basses! The ESP Frank Bello and LTD FB-4 are both based on the ESP Vintage-4 model, customized to Bello&#700;s specifications with a Black Satin finish and black anodized aluminum pickguard, ebony fingerboard with black pearloid block inlays, EMG PJ-X active pickups and a Gotoh bridge. The basses feature bolt-on construction at 34" scale, an alder body, and maple neck with 21 XJ frets.






Bassist Gabe Crisp also gets a signature model with the LTD GC-4, a customized Viper bass with neck-thru body design, a mahogany brown finish, ebony fingerboard and an EMG pickup set.





Suicide Silence Bass player Dan Kenny has designed the LTD DK-5, a new bass created from the LTD F Series. It&#700;s a 5-string neck-thru-body bass with a unique Dark See Thru Green Sunburst finish over its mahogany body with flamed maple top and custom pyramid inlays.





Also in new bass designs, world-class bassist Pancho Tomaselli of War and PHILM debuts his first Signature Series bass with the LTD PT-4, based on the LTD J Series. The bass is offered in Black Satin finish with a maple fingerboard, black pearloid block inlays, and features EMG JX pickups and BTC preamp system.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 12, 2012)

Frank Bello sig! Fuck yes!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2012)

I preferred Bello's old Fender, but then I preferred that to nearly everything. 

There's some cool stuff there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2012)

The Bello sig is confusing me, honestly... There were never any announcements of him moving to ESP. Hell, he was still using his Fender at the Yankee show. 

EDIT: I even checked ESP's artist roster. Frankie isn't there.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Bello sig is confusing me, honestly... There were never any announcements of him moving to ESP. Hell, he was still using his Fender at the Yankee show.
> 
> EDIT: I even checked ESP's artist roster. Frankie isn't there.



Wait for the new 2012 site.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 13, 2012)

DK-5 is freaky-gorgeous


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 13, 2012)

Man, I wish the Bello or PT were 5-stringers.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Bello sig is confusing me, honestly... There were never any announcements of him moving to ESP. Hell, he was still using his Fender at the Yankee show.
> 
> EDIT: I even checked ESP's artist roster. Frankie isn't there.


 
Maybe he didn't renew his contract? I dunno.


----------



## Epyon6 (Jan 14, 2012)

That ZH7 looks pretty nice, looks like the MH 417, just hate those inlays .....


----------



## Murmel (Jan 14, 2012)

The only complaint I have is that they need to make the Viper basses in more different finishes. A white one would be awesome.

...or bring their Japan Vipers here (preferably as LTDs )) Or just add pickguards to the existing line.


----------



## serazac25 (Jan 14, 2012)

Man, i just got a Spector MK-5 legend or whatever, Frank Bello's sig looks so nice, and the green F 5 looks so awesome, Now if they made a 6 string F bass with the See thru red finish of the 4 string version, that would be nice.

But my eye is the Frank Bello sig right now, started on P bass so yeah


----------



## anomynous (Jan 15, 2012)

NNNNOOOOOOO Frankie


Your fender was so sexy


----------



## broj15 (Jan 15, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I preferred Bello's old Fender, but then I preferred that to nearly everything.
> 
> There's some cool stuff there.


 

I have that same model complete with seymour duncan quarter pounders p/j combo . Just set the action super low and put some d'addario pro steeals on it. Easily the best metal bass i have ever played


----------



## anomynous (Jan 19, 2012)

Definitely not overpriced Frank Bello basses


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2012)

anomynous said:


> Definitely not overpriced Frank Bello basses



Considering how expensive true ESP signatures go, that's actually pretty cheap.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2012)

Man that F bass is HEAVENLY...if it wasn't a signature..especially one from Suicide Silence...I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Ah well..to the stock Fs


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 20, 2012)

I didn't know Frank Bello ditched Fender for ESP. Cool


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 20, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Man that F bass is HEAVENLY...if it wasn't a signature..especially one from Suicide Silence...I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Ah well..to the stock Fs



That's not an F bass.

This is an F bass.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> That's not an F bass.
> 
> This is an F-grade bass.



Fixed for ya


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 20, 2012)

Murmel said:


> The only complaint I have is that they need to make the Viper basses in more different finishes. A white one would be awesome.
> 
> ...or bring their Japan Vipers here (preferably as LTDs )) Or just add pickguards to the existing line.





Wow, the Viper actually looks really good as a bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

Found some pics of the DK-5 and GC-4. 



















And now we wait for the Frank Bello sigs...


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 21, 2012)

That green Forest bass is gorgeous, and it has an eye-in-a-pyramid!!! Luckily i know nothing about the band (and don't want to) ... now don't forget to pick up your Bud Light again ...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2012)

That bass is seriously destroying my cemented rule about buying signature guitars...fuck it..I NEED THAT DK-5


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That bass is seriously destroying my cemented rule about buying signature guitars...fuck it..I NEED THAT DK-5



I wanna get one, but being $1000 and me being mostly a guitarist, I just can't. 
Oh well, could always get a Peavey Millennium 5.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wanna get one, but being $1000 and me being mostly a guitarist, I just can't.
> Oh well, could always get a Peavey Millennium 5.



That's how I feel. Never had a bass..want to buy one..love the F series..but 1000? That's an awful lot considering there's not a whole lot of difference between that and it's F-415 counterpart, which I've seen used for half that. Yeah I think I'll just go with the 415. I forgot "signature" means jacked up price. It's a shame though. If they did one with a green burst and with that headstock, without that guy's name on it, I'd be all over it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's how I feel. Never had a bass..want to buy one..love the F series..but 1000? That's an awful lot considering there's not a whole lot of difference between that and it's F-415 counterpart, which I've seen used for half that. Yeah I think I'll just go with the 415. I forgot "signature" means jacked up price. It's a shame though. If they did one with a green burst and with that headstock, without that guy's name on it, I'd be all over it



Honestly, I really don't like the Forest shape. it just isn't my thing. 

But the inlays and finish on this model are just so gorgeous... But then again, the Peavey has the color I want. 

AND THEN AGAIN... The Peavey is made out of agaithis.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly, I really don't like the Forest shape. it just isn't my thing.
> 
> But the inlays and finish on this model are just so gorgeous... But then again, the Peavey has the color I want.
> 
> AND THEN AGAIN... The Peavey is made out of agaithis.



I love the F basses..one of the sexiest bass models around, imo. It's the only non-custom option I have until BC Rich decides to stop being retarded and puts humbucker/soapbars in their damn basses and release a Draco bass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I love the F basses..one of the sexiest bass models around, imo. It's the only non-custom option I have until BC Rich decides to stop being retarded and puts humbucker/soapbars in their damn basses and release a Draco bass


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Jan 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wanna get one, but being $1000 and me being mostly a guitarist, I just can't.
> Oh well, could always get a Peavey Millennium 5.


Just get an F-5E.

Just as good looking


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Smartass 

The Virgins would be my go-to bass but I'd need the "pro" model with a Beast headstock..and in a 5-string. Until then the F is the best thing available. I'm kinda picky


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Smartass
> 
> The Virgins would be my go-to bass but I'd need the "pro" model with a Beast headstock..and in a 5-string. Until then the F is the best thing available. I'm kinda picky





I might actually consider getting the F bass. Its kinda grew on me ever since I saw the DK bass. And people do claim its a pretty damn good bass. 

EDIT: At $730, its still a higher price then I would like.  I'd rather a 5 string in the $300 - $500 range.

EDIT2: Nevermind. Found an F-bass in my price range. And its my favorite color too. 
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/bass/esp-ltd-f-155dx-5-string-bass-guitar/516184000013000


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going to be perpetually disappointed with ESP's US basses until they bring over one of Tetsuya's many sigs, but I doubt that'll ever happen.

The Viper shape does, however, translate over to bass quiet nicely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

And heres the one I've been waiting for... Pics of the Frank Bello sig.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Fixed for ya



Nah. That F-bass nukes the Forest line in looks, sound, and playability ten ways from Sunday.

Of course, it had better, since it's about three and a half times the price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Nah. That F-bass nukes the Forest line in looks, sound, and playability ten ways from Sunday.
> 
> Of course, it had better, since it's about three and a half times the price.








Joking aside, what brand/builder is that bass? Never seen it before.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2012)

It's an F-Bass BN5. Thus the comment about the "F-bass" thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> It's an F-Bass BN5. Thus the comment about the "F-bass" thing.



Ooooh... Derp on my part.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 22, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Man that F bass is HEAVENLY...if it wasn't a signature..especially one from Suicide Silence...I'd buy it in a heartbeat. Ah well..to the stock Fs



I know exactly how you feel, I think my bassist might LOVE that because he loves Fs and green finishes, but an SS sig... I might not show him 


/elitist


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, the DK-5 is cool anyway.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Nah. That F-bass nukes the Forest line in looks, sound, and playability ten ways from Sunday.
> 
> Of course, it had better, since it's about three and a half times the price.



Ahh..high price tag. I'll take your word on it. Just gimme the esp


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 23, 2012)

Shame about the 'sig' price on the DK-5.
But then, the F-5E is classier, and has an ebony board:


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had an F404 for years now and it's an excellent instrument.


----------

